# 95 or 97 for cardiology?



## Cyndi113 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good morning, 

I was having a discussion with one of my cardio docs last week regarding 95 or 97 E/M guidelines. Is anyone else using 97 guidelines? It makes more sense to me to have them change because 97 guidelines give them a more focused cardio exam.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2010)

I use 97 for all my cardiologists and they agreed after I did a post audit using both guideline sets.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Debra. Did they have any problems completing all the bullets as indicated? What about the occult stool? Is that only done with thromblytic or Coumadin patients?


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 26, 2010)

We use both 95 & 97 guidelines, depending on which physician is being audited.  We have 12 doctors in our practice so we have 12 different types or formats of chart notes. Since some do a detailed CV exam, I audit those with 97 guidelines. The ones that don't do a detailed exam I use 95 guidelines

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyndi113 said:


> Thanks Debra. Did they have any problems completing all the bullets as indicated? What about the occult stool? Is that only done with thromblytic or Coumadin patients?



They had absolutely no problem with documenting everything that they needed most were already doing a great job they were just using the 95 guidelines but converting to the 97s did give them higher levels more than 60% of the time.  As far as the occult stool, the only way I can really answer is that is always done with the thromblytic and coumadin patients.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input, Ladies!


----------

